# Watch Parts Storage Tray From Holland & Barrett



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Friends, thought i would share a few pics with you of this tablet storage container from Holland & Barrett priced Â£2.55.

This is ideal for when you are stripping a movement and can put the small parts in different sections, the centre section is just big enough to accept a pocket watch case, and when you close the lid down its all sealed in, and the icing on the cake is you can look at it without opening and see the middle section to see which watch is stripped awaitng parts etc.

Its a lot cheaper than "professional" ones and does not take up too much room either!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Great idea!

However if I ever got a watch into that state of disassembly it would be better off in the bin!


----------

